# Splicing a V Belt. Whodathunkit?



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Just came across a new video by good old 65Ford on YouTube that shows him cutting and splicing a V belt because he didn't have one of the correct size. I never would have thought of that and it might get a person through a tough spot, especially if you're a ways away from your local auto parts store.
Here's a link:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Saw this a couple days ago. Surprised me as well.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gotta' get me a role of baling wire to have on hand.

Thanks for finding and sharing that video.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's nice to know if I have to out in the middle of nowhere, but I'd rather get a new belt and just be down with it.
This reminds me of guys who try to stop a power steering hose from leaking (pressure side) with duct tape


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing. Since the repair connects about 10% of the belt's width together, it probably has about 10% of the strength of the intact belt.

Maybe okay for a low-load situation like the wheel drive, but I bet if you did it on an impeller drive belt it would fail as soon as you put any significant load on it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I think it's pretty neat. I remember back in the day seeing those old, 12" wide conveyor belts run for days with about 6-8 wire loops holding them together. Maybe even as many as one loop per inch but still, it'd the same principle here. I bet it'd surprise you how long it'll last.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I recall where they used to say that you could use pantyhose as an emergency fan belt. I like my odds with the baling wire better.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Reminds me why I keep extra belts, friction discs, paddles, scraper bars and shear bolts on hand. They only break when you need them.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

Blue Hill said:


> I recall where they used to say that you could use pantyhose as an emergency fan belt. I like my odds with the baling wire better.


ha. that's too funny.
my mom used panty hose[waist band] for so many things i can't even remember. i still use them to hang long extension cords on a nail in the garage. works like a charm and last forever.


----------

